# Health benefits of Pineapple



## Michael. (Oct 29, 2013)

Latest arrival
.


.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

It can also mimic the finer qualities of Drano if you can't handle an acidic diet.  
I love pineapple, sadly the feeling is not reciprocated.  Buuurrrrrrp.


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 29, 2013)

It's also good for arthritis.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 13, 2013)

I love pineapple ! After reading about the health benefits of a fresh, raw pineapple, I started using it for easing the pain when I have the arthritis/joint pain . It is anti-inflammatory, and also is a natural pain reducer, and will help reduce bloating if you have issues with that as well.
Once very important thing is to be sure to get a fully ripe pineapple. If it is even a little green, then it does indeed do the "Drano thing" with your mouth, but when it is totally ripe, this does not occur.
Pineapple is also one of the well-known anti-cancer foods, and is an important part of any anti-cancer diet.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

When I was in my juicing maniac phase, tried pineapple.  What a sticky mess!  Darn.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 13, 2013)

I put frozen pineapple in our Ninja Blender with some fat free half & half, or real half & half or milk or yogurt and blend that up, it makes pineapple ice creamy stuff. And is it ever GOOD.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 17, 2013)

Pineaple slices grilled on BBQ, ?Delicious, and good for your health as well!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

Bought a couple of pineapples last week, they were on sale at $1 each.  Loved them, cut them up and put in a Tupperware for a handy and healthy snack. nthego:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

*Old Hipster*: 





> I put frozen pineapple in our Ninja Blender with some fat free half & half, or real half & half or milk or yogurt and blend that up, it makes pineapple ice creamy stuff. And is it ever GOOD.



Hipster, that really does sound wonderful..I'm going to try that...do you use fresh or canned or does it matter?

*SeaBreeze:*


> Bought a couple of pineapples last week, they were on sale at $1 each. Loved them, cut them up and put in a Tupperware for a handy and healthy snack


 
Wow, what a buy SeaBreeze, I've never seen fresh pineapple that inexpensive.  I love fresh ripe pineapple, I have a hard time telling when they are peak ripe.  Sometimes I have a tendency to let them sit too long.  I have heard if you can fairly easily pull a frond out of them that means they are ripe.  Also, if they are somewhat soft on the bottom.  However, neither method is foolproof in my experience.  Sort of like trying to tell if a melon is ripe, it's pretty much take your chances.


----------

